# Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?



## Mokona (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin hier ganz neu und auch mit dem Thema hatte ich in der Vergangenheit zum Glück noch nichts zu tun:grin:, nun hat es aber auch mich erwischt. Durch eigene Blödheit:unzufrieden: und Neugierde habe ich im Internet an einem kurzen Quiz teilgenommen und habe zur Auswertung meine Handynummer hinterlegt, ich sagte ja bereits Blödheit, dann bekam ich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit SMS von championship-quiz, die ich aber nicht geöffnet habe und nun auf meiner Handyrechnung  20 € vom Drittanbieter "mobiles Bezahlen [noparse]für Championship[/noparse]-Quiz":wall:. Da ich in diesem Monat auch schon diverse SMS bekommen habe wird das munter so weitergehen. Ein Kontakt zu meinem Anbieter Talkline, oder jetzt neu Debitel-Talkline, hat mir bisher nur eine hohe Telefonrechnung und eine weitere 0180 ger Nummer eingebracht, die nicht erreichbar ist. Man hat mir zwar zugesichert sich mit Vodafon in Verbindung zu setzen um dort mehr über den Anbieter zu erfahren, aber ehrlich ich traue denen nicht über den Weg. So und nun endlich zum Punkt, hat hier jemand auch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Drittanbieter gemacht und kann mir einen guten Rat geben? Ich habe nun erstmal gegen die Rechnung Widerspruch eingelegt und den Betrag zurückgebucht und nur das überwiesen was in Ordnung ist. Gleichzeitig habe ich meinen Anbieter aufgefordert mich künftig gegen Drittanbieter zu schützen. Mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Was ist aus der Angelegenheit geworden ??? Mir ist das gleiche passiert. Debitel sagt, da könne sie nicht eingreifen.
Gruß aus Bad Homburg


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Hallo,
na dann wilkommen im Club. Ich habe inzwischen ziemlich viel Ärger. Meine 1. Reaktion war die Rechnung von Debitel zurückzubuchen und nur das zu bezahlen was regulär angefallen ist. Daraufhin hat man mir gleich am nächsten Tag die Karte gesperrt. Da ich das Handy brauche, habe ich dann doch bezahlt und streite mich nun mit dem "Anbieter" herum. Wenigstens konnte ich inzwischen erreichen das ich aus diesem "Abbo" herausgekommen bin. Das war aber nicht der Verdienst von Debitel, auf deren Antwort zu den Daten des Verursachers warte ich noch immer, sondern eigene Recherche. Es gibt eine Internetseite die ich sehr empfehlen kann. Willkommen bei der MindMatics AG dort habe ich herausgefunden das es sich bei dem Anbieter um Planet 49 GmbH handelt und konnte mich auch gleich sperren lassen für diesen Dienst. Also weitere Kosten sind erst mal ausgeschlossen, aber was bisher angefallen ist muss ich nun erst mal bezahlen, sonst wird wie gesagt gleich die Karte gesperrt. Ich bin nun erst mal in regem E-Mail Verkehr mit Planet 49 um mein Geld wieder zu bekommen, ich werde aber in jedem Fall noch die Bundesnetzagentur informieren und mich auch noch bei der Verbraucherzentrale schlau machen. Ich habe etwas dagegen so für dumm verkauft zu werden. 
Der Punkt ist das die nicht davon abgehen das ich mich mit einer Tan bei denen eingewählt hätte, sonst wäre es nicht möglich gewesen dort angemeldet zu sein. Ich überlege nun wie ich die Brüder vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann.

Wenn Du was neues hast, würde ich mich freuen von Dir zu hören, dass gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen Geschädigten!

LG


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Leider hab ich auch das vergnügen der abzocke erlebt!
durch zufall bin ich eben gerade auf eine umfrage im :21.01.2010: Proteste gegen Razzia (Tageszeitung Neues Deutschland)
Sie lesen richtig , im "NEUEN DEUTSCHLAND" gestoßen.Eine harmlose umfrage nach welcher seite sich eine figur dreht!automatisch wurde ich dann auf die seite eines gewinnspieles geleitet-Ich möchte kein neues handy.
Genossen verdient euer Geld mit anständiger Arbeit-Anzeige erfolgt!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Champions-quiz , ist der richtige Name!Laut Impressum:
PLANET49 GmbH

Oberliederbacher Weg 25
65843 Sulzbach/Ts.
Umsatzsteuerid ist DE215956112 

Chamionsship bezeichnung dient nur der Verschleierung.Nicht täglich eine Million sondern wöchentlich eine SMS-für 4,99-das ist der Gewinn.


Das klein Gedruckte:


> *Ablauf: Der Teilnehmer registriert sich mit seiner Mobilfunknummer, und kann dann eine per SMS gesendete TAN eingeben. Erst dann ist der Dienst aktiviert. Der Teilnehmer muss mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. Danach beantwortet der Teilnehmer 10 Wissens- und mathematische Fragen. Der Teilnehmer, der in einer beliebige Woche bis zum 31.01.2010 die meisten Fragen in der schnellsten Zeit richtig beantwortet, gewinnt den Preis. Jeder User hat einmal die Woche die Chance auf Teilnahme und Erreichen der Monats-Bestzeit. Der Dienst kostet wöchentlich 4,99 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer. Der Dienst ist ein Abonnement und kann jederzeit über den Link „Vertrag kündigen” oder über Kontakt gekündigt werden. Wird er nicht gekündigt, verlängert sich der Dienst um eine weitere Woche.


Dies wird per SMS mitgeteilt. 



Ich habe nie an solch einem Blödsinn teilgenommen ! 
Gruß an die Leidensgenossen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

ich bin auch auf diesen mist reingefallen! hatte beim win-phone-gewinnspiel teilgenommen, wurde bombadiert mit werbemails und eben mit diesen sms's für 4,99€. ist auch bei meiner handyrechn. abgebucht worden, da kann man allerdings nichts machen, was das verweigern der zahlung angeht. 
habe mittlerweile alles abbestellt, abgemeldet. 
wollte mich auch an die verbraucherberatung wenden, das kostet aber 19.-€ pro beratung per mail oder per telefon 1,96€/min o.s.. das sehe ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht ganz ein. hier las ich gerade etwas über meldung bei der bundesnetzagentur, das probiere ich auch mal. 
gerne würde ich mich mit anderen zusammenschließen, die eben auch darauf reingefallen sind. wenn jemand was genaueres weiß, ich bin bei anzeige etc dabei!
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

bin ebenfalls auf diesen club hereingefallen und debitel-talkline hat mich ganz schön verarscht! keinerlei auskünfte etc. habe daraufhin den ganzen kram bei talkline gekündigt und meine sim sperren lassen! damit waren die abbuchungen (regelmäßig 4,99 pro woche!!)
erledigt. eigentlich sollte man gegen die brüder vom championship-quiz wegen betruges eine sammelklage einreichen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Hallo Champions-quiz.de Geschädigte,
dieser Verbund aus PLANET49 GmbH, MindMatics AG, Netzbetreiber und Provider mit gutem
Namen ziehen alle nur an einem Strang, den Netzkunden möglichst viel Geld abzunehmen.
Wer kann diesen üblen Machenschaften endlich ein Ende bereiten und weitere Abzocke
wiksam unterbinden ?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Hallo "Kollegen",

hatte mich schon jede Woche gewundert, warum ich die komischen SMS mit der "ABO-Verlängerung" vom denen bekomme. Nachdem mir heute, nach Aufladung der Prepaid-Karte gleich wieder 5 Euro fehlten, hat's mir gereicht. Auf deren Internetseite gibt's den Link "Vertrag kündigen" nicht! Daher habe ich über "Kontakt" und nochmals separat per eMail den Hirseln folgendes geschrieben:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

einen kostenpflichtigen Abo-Dienst hatte ich noch nie bestellt, schon gar nicht bei Ihrer Firma. Eine Kündigung über [noparse]www.champions-quiz.de[/noparse] über den Link "Vertrag kündigen" ist nicht möglich. Den Link gibt es nicht, was auch eine Betrugsabsicht darstellt.

1. Erwarte ich von Ihnen eine sofortige Bestätigung meiner Kündigung
2. Erwarte ich von Ihnen eine umgehende Gutschrift der widerrechtlich abgebuchten 19,96 EUR

Strafanzeige wegen Betrug habe ich gerade über meinen Rechtsanwalt gestellt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

XXXXXXX
"

Schau mer mal, was passiert ...


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auf deren Internetseite gibt's den Link "Vertrag kündigen" nicht!


Dann schau doch noch mal genauer hin - ganz unten rechts ist der gesuchte Link, der dich zu "Vertrag kündigen" führt.


----------



## supercargo (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Ich habe gerade einen befreundeten Staatsanwalt auf diese "Firma" hingewiesen. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dann schau doch noch mal genauer hin - ganz unten rechts ist der gesuchte Link, der dich zu "Vertrag kündigen" führt.



Aha, über "Kontakt"? Sehr witzig.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Hallo Leidesgenossen!
Endlich konnte ich das -Championship-Quiz-kündigen. Von meine Anbieter /Debitel/ habe ich das Telefon Nr.bekommen !Mittlerweiler die Bestätigung von der Kündigung,per SMS ist angekommen.
Bei eventuelle "Sammelklage" werde ich mich mal gerne anschließen
PI


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei eventuelle "Sammelklage" werde ich mich mal gerne anschließen


Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage (  allen US-Serien im Privat-TV  zum Trotz )
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aha, über "Kontakt"? Sehr witzig.


ManoMan, du verstehst anscheinend weder Spaß noch die Sache mit diesem Angebot. Mein Link war bereits die Weiterführung! Geste auf championship-quiz.de, dann ist der besagte Link unten rechts. Sorry dafür, dass wir hier nur ungern direkt zur Landingpage verweisen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## hobpernze (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verbirgt sich hinter Championship-Quiz?*

Wer sich den [ edit] verbirgt?
Hier die Antwort:
TALK2 Kundenservice
Casinostrasse 2
64293 Darmstadt
[email protected]

Wer auch betrogen wurde sollte direkt einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Das Geld direkt von denen zurückfordern, sich an AKTE-Meyer bei SAT1 melden, Verbraucherschützer einschalten und die Verbraucherzentrale in Düsseldorf informieren.

Diesen [ edit]  muss das Handwerk gelegt werden. Talkline sollte informiert werden. Wer betroffen ist kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich werde alles daran setzen den [ edit]  das Handwerk zu legen.

Mail: [ edit] @aol.com

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:28:52 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:20:32 ----------

man kann mich auch anrufen!

[ edit]


----------

